# Zaza gets a 4 yr/ $16 million offer sheet from Hawks



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from jsonline.com:_


> Milwaukee Bucks center Zaza Pachulia could be heading to the Atlanta Hawks, if the Bucks fail to match a multiyear contract offer from the Eastern Conference team.
> 
> Sources confirmed Tuesday that the Hawks had offered Pachulia a four-year, $16 million deal. Under terms of the collective bargaining agreement, after Pachulia signs the offer, the Bucks have seven days to either match the offer or let Pachulia, a restricted free agent, go to the Hawks.
> 
> ...


*Link *











I don't think that by matching the offer sheet will put us in the luxury tax threshold, so it would be in Larry Harris and Herb Kohl's best interest to match the deal. Even if we would go into the Luxury Tax, we can then dump Calvin Booth. I fully expect us to match the contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If they don't match, I would expect Milwaukee to go after Reggie Evans with part or all of their MLE, but for a shorter contract. However, I think it's in their best interest to match the offer to Zaza.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Are you kidding me? 4 mill a year for Zaza? Come on. Let him go and go after Evans, who would be great for the Bucks, because it would take more rebounding pressure off of Bogut.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If they don't match, I would expect Milwaukee to go after Reggie Evans with part or all of their MLE, but for a shorter contract. However, I think it's in their best interest to match the offer to Zaza.


We don't have a MLE. Only teams that start the offseason over the salary cap get the MLE.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Are you kidding me? 4 mill a year for Zaza? Come on. Let him go and go after Evans, who would be great for the Bucks, because it would take more rebounding pressure off of Bogut.


What do you think Zaza is worth? 

$4 million/ year really isn't overpaying, as Zaza is only 21 with the potential to be a very solid PF. He already has shown at a young age to be a tough post player that likes to bang down low...every team needs one of those kind of players IMO. 

Would I rather get him for 3 million/year? Yes, but to lock him for the next 4 seasons for 1 million more per year is fine with me.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> We don't have a MLE. Only teams that start the offseason over the salary cap get the MLE.


This changes my whole idea of Reggie Evans then..



AJ Prus said:


> What do you think Zaza is worth?
> 
> $4 million/ year really isn't overpaying, as Zaza is only 21 with the potential to be a very solid PF. He already has shown at a young age to be a tough post player that likes to bang down low...every team needs one of those kind of players IMO.
> 
> Would I rather get him for 3 million/year? Yes, but to lock him for the next 4 seasons for 1 million more per year is fine with me.


Around 2.5-3 million. I guess the 4 million was a first reaction, but 4 mill in the NBA isn't a whole lot. But 2.5-3 mill with max increases would be fair for Milwaukee, because he's cheap, and good for Zaza, because as the years go on, he gets more money. 

I agree, teams do need those kinda players, and since you guys don't have the MLE, I'd go ahead and match the offer. Just more depth..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This really helps the Bulls retain both Curry/Chandler if the Bucks don't match.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good deal.

Much better than Scalabrine's 5 year/$15 million dollar contract.


----------



## cheepseats (Nov 3, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> What do you think Zaza is worth?
> 
> $4 million/ year really isn't overpaying, as Zaza is only 21 with the potential to be a very solid PF. He already has shown at a young age to be a tough post player that likes to bang down low...every team needs one of those kind of players IMO.


Atl is paying him what he's worth. Orl and the Bucks got him pretty cheep his first 3 yrs. When drafted he resented the fact he ended up going in second round. He is one international player that's not afraid to mix it up inside. I am sure atlanta projects him as a 5. Many Orl fans thought his FC potential was the best (between Ben & Dwight) in several years.

What is this 240lbs I am reading in press releases? When Orlando drafted him he was 250 lbs and when he left in Charlotte expansion draft he was 265 lbs. Heck, your own site lists him at 265 lbs? Unless you cut off his beer and cheese this growing boy should be 270+. I think the Bucks (which this summer has been one of the smarter front offices -- take it from a Magic) should hold onto him but if he must go they may consider a sign-and-trade (akin to Johnson). I believe Seattle wanted to come in with higher contract than Atlanta.


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

Bucks need to match the offer from the Hawks for double Z. Reggie Evans is an option but hes not as good as zaza is, at least not now. Zaza is the better choice for the bucks. Either way, they need to get another PF or else theyre screwed....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If you have salary space, you can try to move Joe Smith for Antonio Davis (bigger but expiring contract) and try to get a younger PF for Des Mason


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Zuca said:


> and try to get a younger PF for Des Mason


Nene? :biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Bucks have to be trying to do something because their other contracts are not final. They can match ZaZa, sign Simmons, resign Redd, and then resign Gadzurich.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Nene? :biggrin:


I think that Nene for Des Mason straight is a little unfair to Denver...

I'll try to work a move involving Atlanta, for Al Harrington...

Milwaukee send Reece Gaines to Atlanta and Des Mason to Denver
Atlanta send Boris Diaw (maybe add a second-rounder, if needed) to Denver and Al Harrington to Milwaukee
Denver send Nene to Atlanta (he can play C! :biggrin: )


----------

